# Arsenal



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A wonderful performance, they made Juventus look like Bradford City







Nobody else can play like them when they are on their game, it was beautiful.









I think 4-0 would have been a fair result.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad to see another Gooner on the site! It was a great night, fabulous very fast football from Wenger's boys to confuse the old(er) men of the Old Lady. We just need an away goal now next Wednesday and roll on a Champion's League semi-final for Highbury's final year.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Grudging respect from a Boro fan .....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

oldfogey said:


> Glad to see another Gooner on the site!










No, I really do support Bradford City.







I do love good football though, I am not a results man, I would rather pay and see City lose a good game than see 22 thickheads, "closing down " and hacking balls down "channels", I can do that.







Arsenal play the best "pure" football I have ever seen and I hope they go on to win it.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

MarkF said:


> oldfogey said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see another Gooner on the site!
> ...


I can't disagree with that


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Excellent performance. Not an English player in sight







.

I remember the Barnsley crowd clapping Arsenal off the pitch when they put one of the nails in the coffin of our premiership dream season.

We didn't like what we saw but could appreciate some great football







.

We were also happy that Man United were going to be denied the title







.


----------

